# Natura Culture



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered this bulgarian yogurt culture. I had a quart of milk (fresh, raw) heated it to 110 degrees. Put in a bowl a tsp. of the culture and mixed in some warm milk... then added more and stireed it...added more and stirred it until 1 c was there. Poured back into quart container and encorporated it well. Put a top on it and put it well insulated and undistrubed. I let it set for 11 hours. Took it out and put in right in the fridge. 12 hours later I checked it and it had a very strange chunky kinda texture and so tart that nobody could eat it :sniffle So sad...help me figure out how to do this! I had a lot of success using the same method with the dannon plain yogurt and a handful of dry milk...wanted to try this bulgarian (VERY EXPENSIVE) culture that I reeeaaallly want to work.


----------

